# noip config file not found...



## molofishy (Aug 27, 2017)

I'm trying to start my noip service:
`service noip start`

The following is returned:

```
Starting noip.
Can't locate configuration file /usr/local/etc/no-ip2.conf. (Try -c). Ending!
/usr/local/etc/rc.d/noip: WARNING: failed to start noip
```

But the config file _does_ exist here: /usr/local/etc/no-ip2.conf


----------



## SirDice (Aug 28, 2017)

Permissions on the file may prevent it from being read.


----------



## molofishy (Aug 28, 2017)

Thanks, I did:
`chmod 755 /usr/local/etc/no-ip2.conf`; and now I can run it with the service command.


----------



## SirDice (Aug 28, 2017)

Why are you making a configuration file executable?


----------



## molofishy (Aug 28, 2017)

Good point. I changed it to 644 (it was 600 originally).


----------

